# i put 5 wa20 oil in my snow blower and i cant get it started.



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

i was out of oil and i bought 5wa 20 oil instead of 5wa30 is this bad and should i empty it. it also didnt start today and it started great before im stumped please help


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Why would you use different oil then recommended?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Using a different weight oil shouldn’t cause a no start condition. Did you do any other work on your engine? If so, back track your steps and check everything.

If the blower has an on/off switch, make sure it’s set to on. Done that with my power washer a few times.....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i always use 5w20, easier in the cold, does your machine have a murphy switch for the oil level?


----------



## sebyhood (Sep 13, 2017)

leolkfrm said:


> i always use 5w20, easier in the cold, does your machine have a murphy switch for the oil level?


ok thanks for the opinion. i got it going haha


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

sebyhood said:


> ok thanks for the opinion. i got it going haha


Don't be shy, tell us why it wouldn't start.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

yeh do tell, was the gas off, or maybe the spark plug wire????


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Sounds like it was a fuel issue. And oil would never effect start up. Especially 20/30 weight difference.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> Sounds like it was a fuel issue. And oil would never effect start up. Especially 20/30 weight difference.


It would if oil was running oot the exhaust pipe.....


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

BUFF said:


> It would if oil was running oot the exhaust pipe.....


Not sure I follow. That would be a whole other issue.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Walleye Hunter said:


> Don't be shy, tell us why it wouldn't start.


At the time did u have GAS/mix in it, choke on ???? oil is not the result.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> Not sure I follow. That would be a whole other issue.


Saying too mulch oil and you can hydro lock the motor and it won't start.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Saying too mulch oil and you can hydro lock the motor and it won't start.


Ok. Yep that will do it.


----------

